# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  What kind of men cannot pull the bald look

## baldozer

What kind of face shapes do not suit the bald look? From my experience if you have good facial features and you are fit, with good facial hair style and a shaved head, you can still look good bald. But I wonder, on what kind of face shapes, bald looks really bad.

----------


## ravegrover

I think every face shape looks better with hair

----------


## baldozer

> I think every face shape looks better with hair


 That is certainly not true, especially if a man does not have very good quality hair, like afros or has grey hair. In those cases, baldness may look better and the man may look younger.

----------


## amibald

It's just as much about head shape as it is facial features. A strong jaw/chin does help a lot but facial hair can compensate for that ( goatee or beard) .

Look at vin diesel and edward norton, both have weak chins but still pull it off.

----------


## baldozer

> It's just as much about head shape as it is facial features. A strong jaw/chin does help a lot but facial hair can compensate for that ( goatee or beard) .
> 
> Look at vin diesel and edward norton, both have weak chins but still pull it off.


 You are right about the headshape. If the head is too small, bald will look quite bad. And I personally think, bald looks better on oval or triangular faces. While it looks pretty bad on round faces.

----------


## BigThinker

> You are right about the headshape. If the head is too small, bald will look quite bad. And I personally think, bald looks better on oval or triangular faces. While it looks pretty bad on round faces.


 I think there's some truth to this.  I have a small, oval shaped head.  I think the front would look good, but a profile view will look bad due to the size of my head.

----------


## Morbo

> You are right about the headshape. If the head is too small, bald will look quite bad. And I personally think, bald looks better on oval or triangular faces. While it looks pretty bad on round faces.


 Weird, I'd say the opposite. I think bald suits people with round small heads better. People with big egg-shaped skulls and high foreheads look a bit weird bald IMHO.

And than there's ofc skin tone. The darker the skin colour the better it suits you.

----------


## dex89

I have a nice head shape but my face wouldn't look good with a shaved or buzz head.

----------


## burtandernie

I agree show me any guy bald and then with NW 0 and I think the hair version wins every single time its just a more desirable trait that is why men spend so much money trying to keep our hair its the biggest thing making you look older until you get wrinkles and other problems.

----------


## baldozer

> I agree show me any guy bald and then with NW 0 and I think the hair version wins every single time its just a more desirable trait that is why men spend so much money trying to keep our hair its the biggest thing making you look older until you get wrinkles and other problems.


 I am bald and I don't look a day older than 32, which is my age. I can pass for being younger but not older. With a shaved head you normally look younger than with a grey head of full hair. And this is your misconception that women rate men according to the NW scale. If that was true, no woman would have ever married a bald guy. I see many ugly men with full head of hair and many handsome bald men. Hair alone does not make you handsome or ugly.

----------


## Gandolf

Obviously every case is unique, but as a general rule I would say that darker skin tones look better bald than lighter ones.  I have very light skin (half German half Scottish) and I think I'd look like a lukemia patient if I totally shaved off all my hair.

----------


## burtandernie

How old you think you look and how old someone else may think you look are pretty subjective opinions open to interpretation. My opinion is men that are balding look older generally speaking then a guy equivalent age with NW 0.
Yes true there is no reason to point out exceptions I know they exist. I am just saying in general more hair makes you look younger because again most men go bald with age so it makes sense balder looks older as a rule of thumb

----------


## baldozer

> How old you think you look and how old someone else may think you look are pretty subjective opinions open to interpretation. My opinion is men that are balding look older generally speaking then a guy equivalent age with NW 0.
> Yes true there is no reason to point out exceptions I know they exist. I am just saying in general more hair makes you look younger because again most men go bald with age so it makes sense balder looks older as a rule of thumb


 Disagreed. Men who carry the balding gene, start balding as soon as they hit puberty. Baldness is not like wrinkles and jowls which strike you when you are past your prime. Unlike wrinkles and jowls, baldness strikes at your prime reproductive age. I have never seen a man who has started balding after 30. The rule of thumb is that if you have kept your hair till 30, you will keep it for life! So, men who are destined go bald would have lost most of their hair by 30.

----------


## Harry01

> Disagreed. Men who carry the balding gene, start balding as soon as they hit puberty. Baldness is not like wrinkles and jowls which strike you when you are past your prime. Unlike wrinkles and jowls, baldness strikes at your prime reproductive age. I have never seen a man who has started balding after 30. The rule of thumb is that if you have kept your hair till 30, you will keep it for life! So, men who are destined go bald would have lost most of their hair by 30.


 Alright I can see that you are quite stubborn on this topic based on your other responses, but I'll continue anyway.

The majority of the time, a full head of healthy hair will make someone look much more younger and youthful.  Obviously there are exceptions as with everything else in life, such as a full head of hair on a chubby face may make the person look even more chubby (in this case a shaven head could be beneficial to appearance) but as a rule of thumb hair = younger.  And don't try to use 'grey hair' as a downside of having hair, if someone really wanted to look younger than their true age, its not hard to dye it.

Also in response to your actual quote, my dad had a full head of hair at 30 but is pretty bald now at 50.

----------

